# Schools closed again!!



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

So there are two more days off. Monday and Tuesday are days off but I am not sure if all schools are doing it or if just Egyptian ones. Some international schools may not close.

:clap2::clap2: my daughter is happy though!!


----------



## American_Girl (Jun 28, 2011)

The American school I teach at is giving students off Monday, but not teachers.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah I know keep the kids safe but who cares about teachers. Call in sick. No kids, no classes, so relax at home.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thankfully French school is opening as normal. 
They have enough holidays during the year as it is.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Thankfully French school is opening as normal.
> They have enough holidays during the year as it is.


Our kids school is business as normal:clap2:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

We are at school all week as well....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My daughter's school is open, normal hours, but I have the day off. Yay!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually enjoy this time off with my daughter cause normally it is just get her from school and then homework dinner and bed. We are actually getting time to do fun things together and study. We have all the assignments from the teacher and did most of them already so no big deal a few more days off.


----------

